# Surf Fishing rig: Bait cast on long poll?



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone put a baitcast reel on a surf poll? My delema is that i already have a 9' setup with a spinning reel, but i would really like to have two rigs to have in the water at once, but i also would like the versatility of a bait cast reel in being able to deal with larger fish and sharks, and in the future if i wanted to go offshore i could switch the baitcast over to a shorter, more stout rod. 



Has anyone done this or seen this done? Just wondering if its even viable at all. 



Also, im sure a baitcast reel would decrease casting distance, but how significant would it be? 



Thanks!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

i found a 10' baitcasting surf rod (with trigger !) on e-bay for $40. i mounted an ambass. 7000

on it and it casts pretty well .

i built an 8' sprial - wrapped rod for my 6500c for striper and bluefish, so yes, they work well .

check e-bay and look under "catfish rods" you may find something you like .


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you should look into my stash, you'll find about 6 combos with thumbbusters on ihem. All over 10 feet long and all spiral wrapped. I do have two 8 and 9 foot spinning outfits that I use off the pier. 



Which reminds me: I have a 12 foot blank that I've been wondering what to do with it. I think that I'll make a spinning rod just to do something different.C2


----------



## surfish (Mar 8, 2008)

Check out <U>breakawayusa.com.</U>


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Saints thats all we fish with in TX.A daiwa sealine 50 is a great casting reel that you can really get some distance with.When I was down in Panama city beach a couple of weeks ago with my gear the guys on the pier looked at me like I was crazy.I know a couple of guys that cast 6/0s pretty good.Another good choice would be a penn jigmaster with the aluminum spool.Check out some of the Texas sites.www.surf-masters.com will give some really good input on this subject.


----------

